# i know rthat this is not from Virginia but this tecnique can be used here



## 05 grand slam (Nov 7, 2007)

My uncle Vic Gaspeny and his friend Richard Stanczyk were just some of the people that helped refine this in florida check it out!http://www.keynoter.com/articles/2007/11/14/fishing/fish01.txt


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

is that the drum legend Vic Gaspeny, or diff guy same name?


----------



## 05 grand slam (Nov 7, 2007)

yep that is what im told he is its the same guy u know him?


----------



## rgking03 (Mar 20, 2005)

Thats nice story and congrats but it doesn't tell me the the technique that we can practice here???


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

let the technique out man what are they doing


----------



## 05 grand slam (Nov 7, 2007)

cannt tell but you can lear a little bit by reading the article in sport fishing mag in the agist article and pluse i have no clue cuse im probly not going to be able to do it for a while good luck trying


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

dont know him, just heard alot, a whole lot


----------



## 05 grand slam (Nov 7, 2007)

yah i meet people all the time and they always tell me that he was. The best part of it is they know the pole he gave me and that it was his. They always tell me good stories


----------



## rgking03 (Mar 20, 2005)

05 grand slam said:


> cannt tell but you can lear a little bit by reading the article in sport fishing mag in the agist article and pluse i have no clue cuse im probly not going to be able to do it for a while good luck trying



That did not make any sense! Sorry bro but this thread is very lame.:--|


----------



## 05 grand slam (Nov 7, 2007)

you can learn and augist


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

rgking03 said:


> That did not make any sense! Sorry bro but this thread is very lame.:--|


Gee "rgking I'm from Va. and can read yankee
You're from Nj and don't understand it?


----------



## RoryGoggin (Jan 6, 2005)

Is THIS the other article of which you spoke, 05?


----------



## 05 grand slam (Nov 7, 2007)

that is another one but yes that is part of the same article


----------

